# Cover for electric smoker w/ mounted slow smoker?



## Kvn K (Jan 14, 2019)

Does anyone make a cover to fit over a 30” electric smoker that has a cold/slow smoker attachment mounted on the side?

I have a Masterbuilt smoker with this Masterbuilt slow smoker unit:


----------



## dr k (Jan 14, 2019)

Some have searched covers for stacked outdoor chairs and search by your measured dimentions.


----------



## Kvn K (Jan 14, 2019)

I do keep it outside.  I'll look into the patio chair cover idea- thanks!


----------



## PAS (Jan 15, 2019)

I have a Hickory cover for my MES 30 that is a quality product!
https://classicaccessories.com/patio-furniture-covers/grill-bbq-covers/smoker-covers


----------



## daveomak (Jan 15, 2019)

I covered my MES 30 when I first got it...  In a couple days, the interior was a fuzz ball of mold....  No more...  vents wide open now....  air flow is good...  stagnant air is bad...  
My smoker is under the roof on the porch....


----------



## Kvn K (Jan 16, 2019)

That's a good point and food for thought...


----------



## Kvn K (Jan 16, 2019)

My old Kamado would get moldy between smokes- that's definitely something I want to avoid... think I'll hold off on the cover for now.


----------



## PAS (Jan 16, 2019)

I always clean the racks ,pans and everything removable then burn it off at 275 for an hour before storing it.  I guess it also depends on the climate it lives in.


----------



## fracchia23 (Apr 24, 2019)

Hoping to help you :-)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...-mes-30-attachment.273509/page-2#post-1882203


----------



## dr k (Apr 24, 2019)

I have the largest of the five for my Gen 1 40 at $22.95 and it has extra room for air circulation.  Measure the rear handle if you have one to the front of the door and left to right including slow smoker attachment and the height.  They are nice covers. I don't believe the largest cover fits an Mes 40 with attachment.  I don't have the attachment.  I would compare your actual dimensions to the ones offered before purchasing just to be sure.


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 24, 2019)

I always cover my MES. If you keep yours outside, you should as well. 

Why?

I have done component-level repair on the MES controller, and it is NOT properly shielded from moisture and will fail if it gets wet. A cover is mandatory for outdoor storage.

As for mold, I have never had that problem,* but*, I always leave the door open for at least two hours after a smoke is finished to make sure all the moisture is out.

Finally, I tried the Masterbuilt cover for my MES, but it is absolute junk and totally failed (disintegrated) in less than a year. Others have reported similar results. I then got a cover from

Classic Accessories

The one I got was for the MES without the cold smoker attachment, but they make larger covers that should accommodate the extra width you will need.

I am really happy with my Classic Accessories cover, and I highly recommend that brand.


----------



## normanaj (Apr 24, 2019)

I always cover my MES...always.As for what johnmeyer said...let it dry before you cover it.

The icover is by far the best/cheapest cover for an MES.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 24, 2019)

Probably wouldn't fit exact but might find something with approx. dimensions. Nice covers, have for bbq grill.
https://www.the-cover-store.com/covermates-classic


----------

